# CGC - what age to expect successful CGC?



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

We are finishing up a beginner obedience class with Gem. I think she is doing well; she is a quick learner. Gem is a Spoo and 18 weeks old tomorrow. 

I am going to enroll us in the Intermediate class that starts in September. It is 5 weeks long. At the last class, everyone takes their CGC test. Gem will be 25 weeks old. 

Is earning her CGC at 25 weeks a reasonable expectation? I've watched videos of the test on YouTube. Although she's doing well learning, I'm having a hard time believing she can be that much in control of her puppy self to pass some of the skills.

I understand that if she doesn't pass, we will know which skills to work on more and can retest. I really want to prepare myself mentally ... I don't want to underestimate what she could be capable of, nor do I want to overestimate and push too hard.

Thanks!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I have been working with a trainer. Willow is 24 weeks old, on Friday, the trainer told me that she could probably pass the CGC right now. However, I am going to keep working with her just a bit more. I need to proof her with distractions.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and Peeves were about one year old when they got their CGCs. You will know Gem is really ready when she can do all of the activities in really distracting environments.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I think it depends on the dog. My male shepherd passed at 6 months & Racer at 10 months. I'm a CGC evaluator & I try to be honest with my students when asked whether or not their dogs will pass. I'm in it to help people be successful & I hope other trainers are the same way


----------

